# iPadOS impacts



## mcasan (Jun 7, 2019)

From info at WWDC earlier this week, this fall Apple will spin off iPadOS from IOS for phones.   iPadOS will finally give the Files app the ability to mount/read/write external memory sticks, SSDs, and HHDs (they will likely need external power).   I am guessing that Adobe will Ps on iPadOS, not IOS, in the fall.   That should be for a very good mobile photo editing environment even if there are no plugins for Ps sitting on iPadOS.   

Maybe on day we will see Lr Classic for iPadOS.   I know, hope springs eternal.


----------



## NicholasG (Jun 13, 2019)

Any ideas on how these changes could help in the case where someone has LR Classic on a PC/Mac at home and wants to use an iPad in the field?

I'd like to load a day's photos on the iPad, rate, tag and edit (a bit). Then when home transfer everything to an iMac (without using the Adobe cloud).

Any ideas?

Cheers,
Nicholas


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 13, 2019)

The "without using the Adobe cloud" seems the big deal for you. We don't know the answer, but it depends whether Adobe choose to change their concept of how Lightroom sync services work, and whether they choose to save metadata back to the iPad file system.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 13, 2019)

PS on iPad will need to have a companion Camera Raw.    With Camera Raw you can do the same edits as in Lr Develop module.   So if you have to edit in the field, you should be able to do edits in Camera Raw and PS and save them.   When you get back to your desktop, you should be able to copy/move the images from the iPad to the desktop file system where Lr can import them.    Of course you could use the very limited Lr CC on the iPad also.


----------



## NicholasG (Jun 13, 2019)

I only have 20GB of Adobe cloud storage so would probably need more. BUT I have not found it 100% reliable and when it goes wrong it's not easy to troubleshot PLUS why waste bandwidth uploading to the Adobe cloud just to download to Lightroom Classic? I would prefer to use a cable between my iMac and iPad.

LR on the iPad would be fine IF I could somehow export  the RAW files and edits in a format that LR Classic could load.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 16, 2019)

The notion of using anyone's cloud services does not work for the wife and me.   No cloud in remote Alaska shooting brown bears, in Kenya shooting cheetahs, in the Smokies shooting black bear and deer, or shooting anything in most of the remote southwestern USA.     Cloud services might be fine in a metro studio; not so much in outdoor photography.


----------



## NicholasG (Aug 2, 2019)

Same for me, probably half our trips we are in places with no or poor wifi. I hope  (but do not expect) adobe adds functionally to Lightroom non-Classic to allow it to be used without the cloud. I cannot see how they can eliminate Classic and move everyone to non-Classic (which I assume is their long/medium term goal) without allowing more flexibility about where files are stored. I'm sure there are lots of photographers who can not allow their work to go into the cloud.


----------

